# Fixing your smartwatch to your handlebar?



## Shkoder (Apr 15, 2010)

hi riders!

I am sure that many of us were thinking about simple question: how to attach favorite smartwatch or watch with HRM to handlebar and use them for heart rate, speed monitoring or complete bike computer. 
well, someone spent $20+ and bought original fixture then, someone just left watch on wrist. we moved bit far and created something really new. lightweight and easy to use holder to attach virtually any watch to any handlebar. here is our Indiegogo campaign, please take a look when you have time:

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/smartwatch-anywhere-holder/x/13982834#/

thanks for your attention colleagues! let's make this happen


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Garmin already has one. $11.76 with free shipping

http://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Forerunner-Bicycle-Mount-Kit/dp/B000VK5BMQ


----------



## Shkoder (Apr 15, 2010)

with that plastic ties? are you kidding ) what if you wish to remove holder from your bike? also we are going to offer THREE holders for $7 for all early bird backers. two for your bikes, one for your table. think about it


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Polar made a great one for their watches (850ix i think). The watch is still long gone but i use that mount all the time


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

several similar products for this purpose on the market. yours looks cleaner than some, but I am honestly not excited enough about it to join a crowdfunding campaign for it.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Has anybody tried a pool noodle? Cut a 2" section, cut it so you can put it on the handlebar, put on watch. cost ~ $0.25?


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Shkoder said:


> with that plastic ties? are you kidding ) what if you wish to remove holder from your bike? also we are going to offer THREE holders for $7 for all early bird backers. two for your bikes, one for your table. think about it


Nope not kidding. Honestly you don't even need the plastic ties. The watch tightened down will hold the Garmin mount. I use one on my wife's bike. I applaud anyone who is putting something new but there are already alternatives available today as was pointed out.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I cut a piece of pipe insulation, fitted it to the bars with zip ties, then fastened my watch to it.


----------

